# First clen cycle!



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi 

Due to start my clen cycle on Monday and wanted to put everything on here for people to either advise or give pointers on anything I should do differently if anything at all.

*Stats are:*

Female

23 years old

5' 3"

11 Stone 10lbs

*Measurements:*

Waist - 31 inches

Hips - 42 inches

Thighs - 25 inches

*Diet in general looks like this - *

Breakfast - Protein smoothie.

200g of frozen fruit (strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, goji berries) 1 banana, 1 scoop (70g) of protein powder and 1 scoop (20g) of taurine + 400ml of semi skimmed milk.

Second Meal - Tuna Salad or Tuna Salad Sandwich on seeded bread.

Lettuce, tomato, cucumber, 1/2 avocado, peppers, celery, beetroot and 1 tin of drained tuna. 1 tbsp of heinz salad cream.

Third Meal - 200g of chicken, 100g of brown/white rice & 100g of mixed veg (peas, carrots, sweetcorn, brocolli) + 1 tbsp of heinz salad cream.

Snack before gym - Banana.

Post workout protein shake - at the moment its 70g of toffee popcorn :wub:

Snacks include - fruit and nut mix, fage yoghurt or fresh fruit.

Water intake daily is about 8 pints, will need to up this on clen.

*Training*

*Monday - Legs & Cardio*

Squats

Walking Lunges

Leg Press

Leg Extension

Standing Hamstring Curls

Seated Leg Curl

Weighted Calf Raises

30 minutes steady pace cardio on cross trainer/bike

*Tuesday - Back/Triceps & Cardio*

*Back*

Seated Row Machine

Bent Over DB Rows

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Assisted Pull Ups

Hyper extensions

*Triceps*

Rope Pull Downs

Bent Over Head Tricep Extension

Kick Backs

30 minute steady pace on cross trainer/bike.

*Wednesday - 3 mile cross country run*

*
*

*
Thursday - Chest/Biceps & Cardio*

*Chest*

Bench Press

Incline DB Press

Seated Chest Press

Pec Fly Machine

Standing Cable Crossovers

*Biceps*

Concentration Curls

Standing Cable Curls

Overhead Cable Curls

30 minute steady pace cardio on cross trainer/bike.

*Friday - Shoulders/Cardio*

Seated Shoulder Press Machine

Seated DB Press

DB Front Raises

Rear Cable Fly

DB Shrugs

30 minute steady pace cardio on cross trainer/bike.

*Clen cycle will run as follows:*

Starting my first day on 20mcg and increasing the dose by 20mcg every 4 days ending on 80mcg.

Have researched about the side effects - shakes, sweating, increased blood pressure, cramps, imsonia.

Will be upping my intake of taurine to help with cramps and have added celery and beetroot into my diet to help keep blood pressure down.

This is my first time doing this and although I am looking forward to it, I am alittle anxious so would appreciate some advice or words of wisdom so to speak.

Thanks x


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

@Kristina might be able to help you with the diet


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

@garethd93 I've already messaged her, waiting for her to reply


----------



## Stef92 (Apr 16, 2015)

20g of taurine seems excessive.. I did about 5g a day .. Potassium tablets helped massively with the cramps for me 400mcg a day


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope you don't have a customer facing job, the shakes can be an issue for some people.

Diet looks good, training looks a bit excessive but if you can handle it then fair play.

Sorry that doesn't help much.


----------



## AJDBodybuilder (Mar 23, 2015)

after a quick scan I'd say training looks great, if you're looking to get ripped, there are too many carbs and not enough protein in the diet. Remove the sugars and increase healthy fats and protein, lose the bread and dairy.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Hi
> 
> Due to start my clen cycle on Monday and wanted to put everything on here for people to either advise or give pointers on anything I should do differently if anything at all.
> 
> ...


clen with cardio can be difficult....avoid caffeine if you can

water, water, water...

if your exercise is spot on and your diet is consistent, I don't think you would need the clen at all.

personally, I would do squats on all 3 days, introduce deadlift in your routine. no need that many biceps or triceps exercises....

and for the diet...calculate the portion with fitness pal...on a glance, it seems like a lot of carb in there for a female on a cut...could be wrong..guess you need to work it out yourself.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

@Theseus ..Thanks for all of the advice.. As for calories I'm already tracking my calories on myfitnesspal and its working out that I'm getting what I need. Currently at 1470 a day. Been drinking a lot more water too!

I'm doing 70kg squats at the minute and two days after my legs are feeling it, so think I will stick with once a week and see how I get on. As for deadlifts it's something I've been thinking about adding in, so will start doing them as of next week.

Have had a look at my bicep and triceps exercises, you're right I think it's too much. So I have taken out concentration curls and kick backs, although these are good, I find I get more of a pump from the others.

Love having a big cup of coffee when I get to work and just before the gym so I know that this will have to be cut out.

My diet is consistent about 80% of the time, and my training is spot on but have stubborn fat which I can't seem to budge so hoping clen will help with that


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

AJDBodybuilder said:


> after a quick scan I'd say training looks great, if you're looking to get ripped, there are too many carbs and not enough protein in the diet. Remove the sugars and increase healthy fats and protein, lose the bread and dairy.


Ha well don't want to be ripped but want to have abs and definition! Training for me is the easy part, I love it! In terms of diet, as @Theseus and yourself said I think it does need switching up so will look into this! Glad I did the post when I did so I can implement these changes before I start on Monday. Thanks


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> I hope you don't have a customer facing job, the shakes can be an issue for some people.
> 
> Diet looks good, training looks a bit excessive but if you can handle it then fair play.
> 
> Sorry that doesn't help much.


Thanks for the input! It may seem a lot in terms of training but I handle it well and recover quickly!

Ha well let's hope the shakes aren't too bad, I work as an administrator in an estate agents so fingers crossed I'm ok!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AJDBodybuilder said:


> after a quick scan I'd say training looks great, if you're looking to get ripped, there are too many carbs and not enough protein in the diet. Remove the sugars and increase healthy fats and protein, lose the bread and dairy.


LMAOOOOO


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Stef92 said:


> 20g of taurine seems excessive.. I did about 5g a day .. Potassium tablets helped massively with the cramps for me 400mcg a day


You're right 20g is excessive that's why I'm only taking 2g a day, my mistake! Find it really helps, since taking it I haven't had any cramps so will see what happens.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

AJDBodybuilder said:


> after a quick scan I'd say training looks great, if you're looking to get ripped, there are too many carbs and not enough protein in the diet. Remove the sugars and increase healthy fats and protein, lose the bread and dairy.


You can get ripped eating carbs mate


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> @garethd93 I've already messaged her, waiting for her to reply


Have you? Sorry, I don't think you have... not received any messages from you.

Having said that, please post any questions on the thread; it's much more useful for people to read and reference in the future rather than private messages... I prefer to contribute to the forum as a whole where possible. :thumbup1:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Have you? Sorry, I don't think you have... not received any messages from you.
> 
> Having said that, please post any questions on the thread; it's much more useful for people to read and reference in the future rather than private messages... I prefer to contribute to the forum as a whole where possible. :thumbup1:


Commented on your post about smoothies on Instagram asking you to have a look at the thread  maybe you haven't seen it!

Not to worry, didn't know if you had any advice on what I plan on doing?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> @Theseus ..Thanks for all of the advice.. As for calories I'm already tracking my calories on myfitnesspal and its working out that I'm getting what I need. Currently at 1470 a day. Been drinking a lot more water too!
> 
> I'm doing 70kg squats at the minute and two days after my legs are feeling it, so think I will stick with once a week and see how I get on. As for deadlifts it's something I've been thinking about adding in, so will start doing them as of next week.
> 
> ...


If you are not losing weight then you are getting more calories than you need. You may need to reduce them. It is not stubborn fat.

What happens the other 20% of the time you are not spot on with your diet?

Chest training is tad too much for female. Would leave arms as 3 exercises.

Slowly increase clen, wait for shakes to subside then increase.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Anyone have any advice?


All sounds do able to me, but all that cardio may seen hard on clen, if going from my own experiance i couldnt do cardio for more than 10 mins as the cramps in my calfs were horrendous. I also couldnt train after a week as the pump was unbearable, i was on 60mg if i recall rightly. All i can say is see how you get on. I went up 20mg every 3 days i tried 80mg and the shakes were so bad people noticed at work so i had to drop back down. Good luck Girly 

I cant help with diet as thats my down fall, the training side i kick a55, but diet OMG, its shocking


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> If you are not losing weight then you are getting more calories than you need. You may need to reduce them. It is not stubborn fat.
> 
> What happens the other 20% of the time you are not spot on with your diet?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.. As said before, I am going to be looking at my calories etc and will be making changes over the weekend. Monday to Friday my diet is bang on, on Saturdays I have my cheat meal and I do allow myself to have a couple slices of bread and maybe some crisps, these are things that I obviously can cut out and will be once I start my cycle.

Chest training for me I really enjoy, and not feeling that it is too much at the moment.. saying that I have been looking at my routine and thinking of taking out seated chest press.

Looking at starting at 20mcg and increasing by 20mcg every 4 days. Will monitor the sides and if the shakes are quite bad I will let them subside and then increase like you've suggested.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinky said:


> All sounds do able to me, but all that cardio may seen hard on clen, if going from my own experiance i couldnt do cardio for more than 10 mins as the cramps in my calfs were horrendous. I also couldnt train after a week as the pump was unbearable, i was on 60mg if i recall rightly. All i can say is see how you get on. I went up 20mg every 3 days i tried 80mg and the shakes were so bad people noticed at work so i had to drop back down. Good luck Girly
> 
> I cant help with diet as thats my down fall, the training side i kick a55, but diet OMG, its shocking


Haha thanks for that. I love training and have really good sessions but diet for me is what I lack on, although not much it is my down side.

Well I will bear that in mind, just putting it down as something to aim for and see how I get on. Cramps and the shakes are the things I worry about the most as always suffered from calf cramps but since taking taurine I haven't had any. May up my intake if they get bad, but again its all a matter of seeing how I get on.

:thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Haha thanks for that. I love training and have really good sessions but diet for me is what I lack on, although not much it is my down side.
> 
> Well I will bear that in mind, just putting it down as something to aim for and see how I get on. Cramps and the shakes are the things I worry about the most as always suffered from calf cramps but since taking taurine I haven't had any. May up my intake if they get bad, but again its all a matter of seeing how I get on.
> 
> :thumb:


I took taurine with clen and still got them bad, packed it in after 2 weeks, couldnt bear the pumps with it. Tbh since having Kristina as my coach ive considered clen again once, but the way she words thinks does actually make you think, you dont need cr*p like that, adjust your diet ect and get more out naturally, but it is each to their own. Just see how you get on  make adjustments to suit as you go no  x


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I took taurine with clen and still got them bad, packed it in after 2 weeks, couldnt bear the pumps with it. Tbh since having Kristina as my coach ive considered clen again once, but the way she words thinks does actually make you think, you dont need cr*p like that, adjust your diet ect and get more out naturally, but it is each to their own. Just see how you get on  make adjustments to suit as you go no  x


Ha well I look forward to finding out how I cope. Have been following Kristina for a while on Instagram, love her posts, very motivational! Been steadily losing weight over the past year, but I am going on holiday in October and want to look the best I can. So will be seeing how I get on with clen, may not be for me and if it isn't I will stop and just up my cardio and re assess my calories.  x


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Have looked at my diet and will be reducing my rice to 75g. Will be adding an extra half a tin of tuna to my salad and will be replacing salad cream with balsamic vinegarette..

Have taken out concentration curls and kick backs from my arm exercises.

On weekends will be more strict and only have my cheat meal, no crisps or bread.

@Pinky and @AJDBodybuilder @Kristina @Dark sim what do you think? If anyone else has anymore advice it would be appreciated 

Have a bad cold right now so hoping this has gone by monday.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Have looked at my diet and will be reducing my rice to 75g. Will be adding an extra half a tin of tuna to my salad and will be replacing salad cream with balsamic vinegarette..
> 
> Have taken out concentration curls and kick backs from my arm exercises.
> 
> ...


Ok, so reducing rice 25g, good. Increasing tuna, bad. In effect you did not reduce calories. Switching to balsamic vinegar is good switch to make.

Didn't need to drop them exercises for arms. Either way, I would suggest you aim for about 8-10 sets. These should all be very hard sets, not including warm ups.

Be careful your cheat meal is not a cheat day. At some point you may need to look at your cheat meal, if progress stalls. But as it stands all good.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Ok, so reducing rice 25g, good. Increasing tuna, bad. In effect you did not reduce calories. Switching to balsamic vinegar is good switch to make.
> 
> Didn't need to drop them exercises for arms. Either way, I would suggest you aim for about 8-10 sets. These should all be very hard sets, not including warm ups.
> 
> ...


Ok so I have started clen now, due to a few set backs I had to start two weeks later. Started yesterday on 20mcg and felt ok, alittle hotter than normal and had abit of a foggy head but nothing major. Again 20mcg this morning, felt hot and had slight shakes but they have gone now so feeling good! Be interesting to see how I get on once I up the dose in two days.

As for diet, reduced rice by 25g and have not increased tuna or chicken. Drinking lots of water, only trouble is I am needing to wee alot, but I can cope with this. Thanks for all of your advice, appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Good luck, sure you'll be fine. Just concentrate on your diet and the rest will fall into place (so they say)!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Took my first tablet on Monday and felt alittle hotter than normal and had a foggy head, yesterday again one tab, little hotter and slight shakes but they went by mid morning.. today I took my tablet and I have felt nothing, not sweating, not feeling hotter, no shakes, just wondering if this is normal?

Only thing that was different is that when I went on the cross trainer yesterday I had bad cramp in my left calf, thoroughly stretched but after 10 mins I stopped and went on the bike which was fine! Upping my dose to 40mcg on Friday so will see how I get on then. @MrSilver @Dark sim @Pinky


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

You might find Taurine helps with cramps a bit, also make sure your supplementing your joints with omega etc.

Just taper it up gradually as you say, there's no rush, the last thing you want is it hitting you like a truck!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> You might find Taurine helps with cramps a bit, also make sure your supplementing your joints with omega etc.
> 
> Just taper it up gradually as you say, there's no rush, the last thing you want is it hitting you like a truck!


Already upped my taurine and it is helping, just hoping they don't get any worse!

And yeah you're right, will up it gradually and see how I get on.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Took my first tablet on Monday and felt alittle hotter than normal and had a foggy head, yesterday again one tab, little hotter and slight shakes but they went by mid morning.. today I took my tablet and I have felt nothing, not sweating, not feeling hotter, no shakes, just wondering if this is normal?
> 
> Only thing that was different is that when I went on the cross trainer yesterday I had bad cramp in my left calf, thoroughly stretched but after 10 mins I stopped and went on the bike which was fine! Upping my dose to 40mcg on Friday so will see how I get on then. @MrSilver @Dark sim @Pinky


Make sure you have sodium in your diet, and taurine may help 5-10g a day.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Took my first tablet on Monday and felt alittle hotter than normal and had a foggy head, yesterday again one tab, little hotter and slight shakes but they went by mid morning.. today I took my tablet and I have felt nothing, not sweating, not feeling hotter, no shakes, just wondering if this is normal?
> 
> Only thing that was different is that when I went on the cross trainer yesterday I had bad cramp in my left calf, thoroughly stretched but after 10 mins I stopped and went on the bike which was fine! Upping my dose to 40mcg on Friday so will see how I get on then. @MrSilver @Dark sim @Pinky


I didnt get cramps till i was on 40mcg if i recall rightly, they were unbearable, taurine helped for a while then they came back with avengance  i got excruciating bicep pumps half way through my 2nd week, i had to stop as i couldnt train 

See how you get on, any problems drop back down  x


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Taurine helps but the most effective thing i found to reduce clen cramps was to ramp up your salt and your water intake, they can be a right pain especially during cardio!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

mccreesh said:


> Taurine helps but the most effective thing i found to reduce clen cramps was to ramp up your salt and your water intake, they can be a right pain especially during cardio!


Yeah I know, not worried about the cramps, been stretching alot and have upped my taurine so hoping things dont get too bad! Drinking lots of water, trying to not have too much salt but am having some. Will crack on and see what happens


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I didnt get cramps till i was on 40mcg if i recall rightly, they were unbearable, taurine helped for a while then they came back with avengance  i got excruciating bicep pumps half way through my 2nd week, i had to stop as i couldnt train
> 
> See how you get on, any problems drop back down  x


Oh god well I am training biceps tomorrow, so will see haha! Training has been good so far! Feeling in a really lovey mood, this isn't the clen I know but people have noticed I am being extra nice, obviously a grumpy bitch alot of the time :lol: Going to taper up to 80mcg, but if the sides get too bad will drop back down x


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Oh god well I am training biceps tomorrow, so will see haha! Training has been good so far! Feeling in a really lovey mood, this isn't the clen I know but people have noticed I am being extra nice, obviously a grumpy bitch alot of the time :lol: Going to taper up to 80mcg, but if the sides get too bad will drop back down x


Extra nice / high off clen? First I've ever heard of this happening lol!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> Extra nice / high off clen? First I've ever heard of this happening lol!


Doubt it is clen making me feel like it but yeah, seem to be in a really nice and loving mood LOL


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I always felt drained after taking clen but that was 160+Mcg lol... But the results where great


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok sooo... upped my dose to 40mcg today and feeling nothing at all, last two days on 20mcg I have felt nothing either. Drinking lots of water, cardio has been ok, only thing that is different is that my muscles felt tired quicker but no cramps, sweating, shakes etc.

@Wallace86 @mccreesh


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Ok sooo... upped my dose to 40mcg today and feeling nothing at all, last two days on 20mcg I have felt nothing either. Drinking lots of water, cardio has been ok, only thing that is different is that my muscles felt tired quicker but no cramps, sweating, shakes etc.
> 
> @Wallace86 @mccreesh


Hey there  .... How are you taking your 40mcg are you splitting the dose of all in one go?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Wallace86 said:


> Hey there  .... How are you taking your 40mcg are you splitting the dose of all in one go?


Took one at 8am and then one at around 10am.. don't feel anything on 20mcg and thought today I would feel something after the second tab but I feel fine.

Heard of people taking them all at once and others splitting the dose, as this is my first time taking clen I didn't want to take 40mcg and it hit me hard.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Took one at 8am and then one at around 10am.. don't feel anything on 20mcg and thought today I would feel something after the second tab but I feel fine.
> 
> Heard of people taking them all at once and others splitting the dose, as this is my first time taking clen I didn't want to take 40mcg and it hit me hard.


Your body could have adapted well to clen and might not feel it, when I was tapering mine up I felt them first few days then after a week I never felt them at all but they where doing the job that's for sure.

Did you get them from a reliable source? I haven't heard of any fake of that particular brand I no a few on them and used them myself and rated them.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Remember slow and steady wins the race


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Wallace86 said:


> Your body could have adapted well to clen and might not feel it, when I was tapering mine up I felt them first few days then after a week I never felt them at all but they where doing the job that's for sure.
> 
> Did you get them from a reliable source? I haven't heard of any fake of that particular brand I no a few on them and used them myself and rated them.


Oh really, well maybe that is the case, I am expecting to get some sides the higher I go but will wait and see. Not complaining as it is nice not feeling anything, couldn't deal with having the shakes and cramps!

Yeah I got them from a reliable source, and posted the pic on here which I think you may have seen so I am sure they are fine just didn't know if anyone else had not felt anything from it. As long as it is working that's all that matters


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah I did  .... Like I say I don't no of any fakes going around so you should be fine I used to hate clen then I grew to love the stuff haha.

Last year I would feel 2 tabs but this year was a different story I think with the diet and stuff I didn't feel them the way I should have but I was running a few other things along side them and at a high dose...

Some days I felt the increase others not. Stick with it and just tapper up gradual


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

@Wallace86 Haha well I was skeptical at first but after alot of reading up on it and seeing other peoples experiences I thought **** it may as well give it a go.

My diet has been bang on this week, and water in take has been really high too. Eating beetroot and celery, which I am liking but only thing I am missing is coffee


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> What brand of clen are you using?


Clenbulol, SB labs.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> @Wallace86 Haha well I was skeptical at first but after alot of reading up on it and seeing other peoples experiences I thought **** it may as well give it a go.
> 
> My diet has been bang on this week, and water in take has been really high too. Eating beetroot and celery, which I am liking but only thing I am missing is coffee


Why no coffee? That was my saviour lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Wallace86 said:


> Why no coffee? That was my saviour lol


Wasn't sure if it would be abit too much caffeine as last thing I wanna do is not be able to sleep. Having my first coffee this morning, have missed it 

Upping to 60mcg tomorrow, still no sides so that's good :thumb:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

stephaniex said:


> Wasn't sure if it would be abit too much caffeine as last thing I wanna do is not be able to sleep. Having my first coffee this morning, have missed it
> 
> Upping to 60mcg tomorrow, still no sides so that's good :thumb:


I drink copious amount of coffee when running clen with no issues. You not feeling any trembles or jitters at all?

I always feel clen after the first tab and I've had more stims [including illegal] than most on here will ever have hot dinners


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I drink copious amount of coffee when running clen with no issues. You not feeling any trembles or jitters at all?
> 
> I always feel clen after the first tab and I've had more stims [including illegal] than most on here will ever have hot dinners


Oh that's good, will start having one a day now then! And nope, not feeling anything, literally feeling great! Not complaining but like I said upping my dose tomorrow to 60mcg, may feel something then!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

K steph hopefully your feel it tomoz


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> K steph hopefully your feel it tomoz


:laugh: love that film!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

stephaniex said:


> :laugh: love that film!


Repped


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Repped


Took 60mcg today and feeling good, no sides at all. Funny how it effects different people, unlike you I have only ever done weed so tbh thought it would of hit me today! :tongue:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

stephaniex said:


> Took 60mcg today and feeling good, no sides at all. Funny how it effects different people, unlike you I have only ever done weed so tbh thought it would of hit me today! :tongue:


Smashed the gym early a.m and I'm blazing some rather nice Chocopole right now in fact %)


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Smashed the gym early a.m and I'm blazing some rather nice Chocopole right now in fact %)


Upped to 80mcg today and still feeling fine and no sides.. last day is Sunday was going to stay at 80mcg until then and when I start again in 2 weeks start at 80mcg and up to 100mcg.. what do you think? Loving that I haven't felt anything, **** yeah:lol:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

End of first two weeks and feeling great, no sides and cardio has been good:thumb:


----------



## Sreth (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey there, what about results so far?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sreth said:


> Hey there, what about results so far?


X2

How are you finding it. i'm starting myself soon with some T3


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Started my two week cycle again today.. on the third tab now and no sides as yet! Training legs tonight, so hoping cramps dont make an appearance:rolleyes:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> X2
> 
> How are you finding it. i'm starting myself soon with some T3


Only just saw this, sorry for not replying! No sides my first two weeks, felt great actually only thing was I had a foggy head, like the start of a headache the first day I started but it went away during that day.. Have you used clen before?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Only just saw this, sorry for not replying! No sides my first two weeks, felt great actually only thing was I had a foggy head, like the start of a headache the first day I started but it went away during that day.. Have you used clen before?


Yes but a while ago. Hope it's working.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

@Jboy67 so yesterday was eventful.. at the gym everything was going swimmingly well. Went to change the bar on the lat pull down, stepped up onto the pad as I'm a short ass and couldn't reach and my calf cramped up so tight I nearly fell off! Had to thoroughly massage it and stretch.

Then my toes on both of my feet decided to cramp which I found it very hard to walk! Although in pain and discomfort I continued with my work out like a trooper but **** me did it hurt! Have upped my taurine today so hoping that I wont have a repeat of last night  This morning all is good, legs and feet are fine and no muscle soreness etc so hoping I will be alright!

You started your clen/T3?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> @Jboy67 so yesterday was eventful.. at the gym everything was going swimmingly well. Went to change the bar on the lat pull down, stepped up onto the pad as I'm a short ass and couldn't reach and my calf cramped up so tight I nearly fell off! Had to thoroughly massage it and stretch.
> 
> Then my toes on both of my feet decided to cramp which I found it very hard to walk! Although in pain and discomfort I continued with my work out like a trooper but **** me did it hurt! Have upped my taurine today so hoping that I wont have a repeat of last night  This morning all is good, legs and feet are fine and no muscle soreness etc so hoping I will be alright!
> 
> You started your clen/T3?


holy sh!t ! im glad your alright and didnt injure yourself and lose balance. and yeah that happens with clen..the cramps lol

its horrible, and i think you just found it for yourself. happy your ok tho now  and your already one step ahead with upping your taurine, that will help im sure!

also glad to know your not in any pain thankfully! if you continue to get cramps like before tho..think it would be best if you lowered your clen dose just a little.

and noooope not yet, ive been waiting since last friday for some stuff too arrive so i can start..-__-

im getting pretty inpatient :thumbdown: haha


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> holy sh!t ! im glad your alright and didnt injure yourself and lose balance. and yeah that happens with clen..the cramps lol
> 
> its horrible, and i think you just found it for yourself. happy your ok tho now  and your already one step ahead with upping your taurine, that will help im sure!
> 
> ...


Hahaha I wasn't expecting it just stepped up and BAM hit me like a truck, I said oh **** abit too loud! Luckily a guy in there changed the bar over for me and all was good! The toe cramps were awful haha, such a weird feeling. But yeah all good today, stretched this morning and seeming fine but will see what happens later! Oh forgot to mention, forearm cramp?? I had this last night too, bit odd but I suppose this is me we are talking about!

I was thinking this, will stick to 80mcg for now but if it gets worse I will lower to 60mcg. Not stopping just because of the cramps, its something that hopefully I can over come so fingers crossed :thumb:

Bloody hell, that's annoying! Tell em to hurry up!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Try supplementing clen with potassium, it's great for cramps and for me, found it worked better than taurine.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Try supplementing clen with potassium, it's great for cramps and for me, found it worked better than taurine.


Thanks for that  Will look into this


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Hahaha I wasn't expecting it just stepped up and BAM hit me like a truck, I said oh **** abit too loud! Luckily a guy in there changed the bar over for me and all was good! The toe cramps were awful haha, such a weird feeling. But yeah all good today, stretched this morning and seeming fine but will see what happens later! Oh forgot to mention, forearm cramp?? I had this last night too, bit odd but I suppose this is me we are talking about!
> 
> I was thinking this, will stick to 80mcg for now but if it gets worse I will lower to 60mcg. Not stopping just because of the cramps, its something that hopefully I can over come so fingers crossed :thumb:
> 
> Bloody hell, that's annoying! Tell em to hurry up!


haha i bet you where not expecting! lmao nothing wrong with saying oh **** abit too loud! your only just making your feelings heard!

and damn toe cramps are horrible..i feel for you i really do, i know the pain. and you can get cramp almost anywhere on clen..don't be surprised.

yeah you upped your tourine and you said, so that should help! would stick with 80mcg, and see how things go. youll beat its ass and over come it 

your scaring me from taking clen again now im thinking about all the cramps :lol:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> haha i bet you where not expecting! lmao nothing wrong with saying oh **** abit too loud! your only just making your feelings heard!
> 
> and damn toe cramps are horrible..i feel for you i really do, i know the pain. and you can get cramp almost anywhere on clen..don't be surprised.
> 
> ...


Lol I was like oops! It was soo bad, I was like how the **** do I make them uncramp, so sat there giving myself a little toe massage :tongue: Haha I hope so, will see how things go!

Oh dont be a baby, you'll be alright just look after yourself this time please.. this time may be different you never know


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Lol I was like oops! It was soo bad, I was like how the **** do I make them uncramp, so sat there giving myself a little toe massage :tongue: Haha I hope so, will see how things go!
> 
> Oh dont be a baby, you'll be alright just look after yourself this time please.. this time may be different you never know


its a gym, your aloud to sware! im sure there is an exception too if you all of a sudden get cramp! haha a toe massage, well thats something new :whistling:

and yeah youll be ok, im sure ive had one or two too many punches to my head..think its starting to effect my judgement! lmao thats how i ended up in the hospital! one thing just lead to another... 

and im no baby, im in my early 20's!! give me a brake :'(

oh also i forgot to ask, you think you will ever run t3 with clen, or even without clen??


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Took my first tab this morning, and just about to take my second and realised I have left my tub at home 

Wont be home until about 9 this evening, will I be ok not taking any today and just continue taking them tomorrow?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Took my first tab this morning, and just about to take my second and realised I have left my tub at home
> 
> Wont be home until about 9 this evening, will I be ok not taking any today and just continue taking them tomorrow?


No, you will probably die.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

> No, you will probably die.


Love your sarcasm


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Love your sarcasm


RIP Steph


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> RIP Steph


 :death:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> RIP Steph


I'm still here mother ****er


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> I'm still here mother ****er


oh ffs, well enjoy your clen hope you shake like a mother ****er


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> oh ffs, well enjoy your clen hope you shake like a mother ****er


No shakes, just cramps


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> No shakes, just cramps


I've heard 100 calf raises is good for getting rid of cramps


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I've heard 100 calf raises is good for getting rid of cramps


Aw thanks, will give that a try :sneaky2:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Aw thanks, will give that a try :sneaky2:


 :innocent:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> :innocent:


think that is the first time I have ever seen you use an emoji :clap:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> think that is the first time I have ever seen you use an emoji :clap:


 :blowme:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> :blowme:


We both have partners, so this is not allowed


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> We both have partners, so this is not allowed


Figure of speech :innocent:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Figure of speech :innocent:


Indeed :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

stephaniex said:


> No shakes, just cramps


Did you give the potassium a go?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

> Did you give the potassium a go?


I upped my taurine, and that has seemed to of helped, cramps are still there but bearable and not all the time


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

stephaniex said:


> I upped my taurine, and that has seemed to of helped, cramps are still there but bearable and not all the time


Along with the taurine, would still maybe give it a go, does make a difference.


----------



## ANNANBHOY (Jul 22, 2015)

what kind of results you getting with this ? im tempted to give it a go


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

stephaniex said:


> Hi
> 
> Due to start my clen cycle on Monday and wanted to put everything on here for people to either advise or give pointers on anything I should do differently if anything at all.
> 
> ...


No need to only increase the dose every 4 days. I add another 0.2 ed up to 120 (currently only using 80 as thats all I need) because if you run it 2 weeks 2 off your not going to build up to much each time.

You can aslo go back on at your higher dose after the 2 weeks off, ie if you work up to 80 by the end of your 2nd week in, after the 2 weeks off you can start back at 80, no need to taper.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> No need to only increase the dose every 4 days. I add another 0.2 ed up to 120 (currently only using 80 as thats all I need) because if you run it 2 weeks 2 off your not going to build up to much each time.
> 
> You can aslo go back on at your higher dose after the 2 weeks off, ie if you work up to 80 by the end of your 2nd week in, after the 2 weeks off you can start back at 80, no need to taper.


I'm on my 4th week on now, and have stopped at 100mcg, I'm getting cramps but they are not excruciating as have upped my taurine intake, also taking an omega tablet, having beetroot and celery.. things are going good! Cardio is abit of challenge but I am getting it done


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

stephaniex said:


> I'm on my 4th week on now, and have stopped at 100mcg, I'm getting cramps but they are not excruciating as have upped my taurine intake, also taking an omega tablet, having beetroot and celery.. things are going good! Cardio is abit of challenge but I am getting it done


Taurine and maybe some more salt in the diet should shift the cramps


----------

